# Graco 4900 won't spray latex



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I am using a friend's Graco 4900 and trying to spray proclassic SG (white-ish) and allsurface satin (black) latex on some cabinet doors. We've tried using the #5 and #6 fluid tip. Cannot get it to consistently look good. We've only practiced on a sample and paper. My Sw guy says 4900 is not powerfull enough . Does anyone spray latex? Any tips? How much do you thin it? TIA


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

four2knapp said:


> I am using a friend's Graco 4900 and trying to spray proclassic SG (white-ish) and allsurface satin (black) latex on some cabinet doors. We've tried using the #5 and #6 fluid tip. Cannot get it to consistently look good. We've only practiced on a sample and paper. My Sw guy says 4900 is not powerfull enough . Does anyone spray latex? Any tips? How much do you thin it? TIA


You need to thin the material to get it to blow through the unit.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep cutting it untill it sprays/atomizes good,20 oz of paint can take upto 5-10 oz +/-of compatable thinner.once cut you also need to use a smaller projector set I usually use a 1.0-1.5 depending on viscosity.you will also have to apply xtra coats to get coverage due to thinning but should cover easy enough.dont try to cover in heavy coats or it will run and use some large air fans to help the coating dry quicker between coats.Look if I can do it with this
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html
then there is no reason you cant do it with a 4900.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention-we did try to thin it with water -probably- 30-40% and then used the #4...that gave us the best looking results although not consistantly. Looked like sprayed on a black stain...actually kindof cool-but, not what my client ordered. Too many variables. I might have time to play with it today. I ended up using my proshot yesterday as i need to get these cabinet doors done!!!

When thinning WB, do you stick with either just water or just floetrol or a combination?

How long do you wait inbtwn the light coats? Let's say in a controled environment 60-70 degrees or today it's 80 with low humidity


----------

